# Single action shooting in Australia



## PhotonGuy (Mar 5, 2015)

Interesting to find this in Australia.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 5, 2015)

Why?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2015)

Good way to tactical shoot in Australia without coming across as a sociopath.

They do it in Bowen which is near me. But I have never done it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 7, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Why?



Because supposedly guns are very hard to come by in Australia, at least legally.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 7, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Because supposedly guns are very hard to come by in Australia, at least legally.




Why don't you ask the Aussies instead of assuming something?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 7, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Because supposedly guns are very hard to come by in Australia, at least legally.



You need a licence and a reason to have one. Which single action shooting qualifies.

But bare in mind they are not assault rifles.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 10, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Why don't you ask the Aussies instead of assuming something?



Maybe I will ask my friend Emma when I see her in Nevada, although I don't know if she's all that knowledgeable on firearms.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 10, 2015)

drop bear said:


> You need a licence and a reason to have one. Which single action shooting qualifies.
> 
> But bare in mind they are not assault rifles.



So you could belong to a single action shooting club and get a license and buy handguns in Australia, I take it?

And when using a term such as "assault rifle" that could mean lever action rifles which they often use in these cowboy action shooting clubs or even the really old muzzle loading rifles such as those used in the Revolutionary War. After all, they are rifles and they can be used to assault.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Maybe I will ask my friend Emma when I see her in Nevada, although I don't know if she's all that knowledgeable on firearms.




Lol, where do you think drop bear comes from?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 10, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Lol, where do you think drop bear comes from?


Drop Bear already answered.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Drop Bear already answered.




Yes, AFTER I posted ask the Aussies!


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 10, 2015)

As DB said, fairly easy to get one, mainly for farmers, hunting, sport or collectors. 

You just don't have people buy them for home or personal defense. And it's fairly uncommon to have a suburban family to have one in the household.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 14, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Because supposedly guns are very hard to come by in Australia, at least legally.



No, they're not. We just don't like giving firearms to people who state that their intent is to use them on other people. But getting a firearm is not that difficult… you just need, as drop bear said, a legitimate reason and a licence.



PhotonGuy said:


> Maybe I will ask my friend Emma when I see her in Nevada, although I don't know if she's all that knowledgeable on firearms.



Why would she have any pertinent information for you, then?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So you could belong to a single action shooting club and get a license and buy handguns in Australia, I take it?
> 
> And when using a term such as "assault rifle" that could mean lever action rifles which they often use in these cowboy action shooting clubs or even the really old muzzle loading rifles such as those used in the Revolutionary War. After all, they are rifles and they can be used to assault.



I use that term for the modern ar looking things. Which does upset some pro gun people as it is an incorrect term. But I like upsetting people. Especially over language
Correctly, they are separated into classes so i think an ar would be a class h weapon. But I dis my gun course a while back and cant remember the specifics. 

But a lever action would be on your basic licence.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 14, 2015)

drop bear said:


> But I like upsetting people. Especially over language



It doesn't upset people, it just makes you unintelligible.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> It doesn't upset people, it just makes you unintelligible.



Have you ever entered the assault weapon debate it is kind of epic. 

See if you like free rights to guns then the term assault weapon when it is commonly used for the high capacity military weapons people run around with is infuriating because it makes guns all sound a bit dangerous.

which we cant have if we want to walk down to the shops with an A.R slung over our backs on the odd chance freedom needs defending.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Have you ever entered the assault weapon debate it is kind of epic.
> 
> See if you like free rights to guns then the term assault weapon when it is commonly used for the high capacity military weapons people run around with is infuriating because it makes guns all sound a bit dangerous.
> 
> which we cant have if we want to walk down to the shops with an A.R slung over our backs on the odd chance freedom needs defending.




Long before you joined MT there were 'epic' debates on gun control v everyone should have a gun, they were 'interesting' and usually ended up in insults and threats.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> No, they're not. We just don't like giving firearms to people who state that their intent is to use them on other people. But getting a firearm is not that difficult… you just need, as drop bear said, a legitimate reason and a licence.


     I see. Here, at least responsible firearm owners don't to use them on other people either. Its viewed much like insurance, you hope to not have to use it but if you do need it you're sure glad you've got it. And you do have to undergo a background check.



Chris Parker said:


> Why would she have any pertinent information for you, then?



     I don't know if she does. My friend has dual citizenship although as I said I don't know how knowledgeable she is on firearms and so I will ask.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

drop bear said:


> I use that term for the modern ar looking things. Which does upset some pro gun people as it is an incorrect term. But I like upsetting people. Especially over language
> Correctly, they are separated into classes so i think an ar would be a class h weapon. But I dis my gun course a while back and cant remember the specifics.
> 
> But a lever action would be on your basic licence.



     In the USA usually "assault weapon" means a full automatic. But the problem is with semantics. When you say something such as "assault weapon" that can mean rocks, sticks, bare hands.

     Also, in some states they consider it an "assault weapon" if it has a militaristic appearance even if it functions exactly the same way as a hunting rifle, which I think is a bit silly about how they would categorize a weapon by its appearance rather than its function.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 15, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Long before you joined MT there were 'epic' debates on gun control v everyone should have a gun, they were 'interesting' and usually ended up in insults and threats.



     People need to realize that guns are just tools, no different than other tools. They're only as dangerous or as safe as the hands they're in. As it is though, some people just have an irrational fear of guns, just like how some people are afraid of snakes, ect.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> People need to realize that guns are just tools, no different than other tools. They're only as dangerous or as safe as the hands they're in. As it is though, some people just have an irrational fear of guns, just like how some people are afraid of snakes, ect.




Actually that was rarely the problem when it came to arguments about arming people, it was turned into a political storm, with people's 'rights' and 'entitlement's' being waved around, I think even religion came into it sometimes. It rarely had anything to do with a 'fear' of weapons, more that gun control or lack of it is a very big political hot potato in the US.


----------

